# Advice on new board



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Your weight is an important factor when considering sizes.


----------



## vchurnz (Jul 22, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> Your weight is an important factor when considering sizes.


Yes, yes sorry forgot. I stay around 130-132 lbs


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I honestly don't think you will notice that big of a difference between the 149 and 151 so I say get the 146 for the ice coast. 

Bring the 151 for places with more snow.


----------



## vchurnz (Jul 22, 2014)

ekb18c said:


> I honestly don't think you will notice that big of a difference between the 149 and 151 so I say get the 146 for the ice coast.
> 
> Bring the 151 for places with more snow.


I was actually looking to sell my current board for I feel like it's more for beginners. Do you recommend keeping it? 

Also, thoughts on the different boards?


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

vchurnz said:


> I was actually looking to sell my current board for I feel like it's more for beginners. Do you recommend keeping it?
> 
> Also, thoughts on the different boards?


Libtech and Roxy also have the magnetraction that you like. All 3 come from the same parent company. The without really thinking about upgrade from the bnice would be the ladies choice I think. Though for your specifics needs there may be better in their lineup.


----------



## vchurnz (Jul 22, 2014)

I guess my real question is... should I focus on having an all mountain board using 146cm? Or, get an all mountain board slightly longer but more advanced and then an additional park board. I don't want to be stuck constantly finding myself needing an upgrade. 

I'm mostly interested in the C3-btx for "all mountain". I was looking at Lobsters for a park board. Lib-tech's run longer and I've looked at Roxy but think I want to stick with GNU.

Im definitely not advanced in park but, from what I experienced, my current board was holding me back more than it was allowing me to get better.


----------



## MelisaBryan123 (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, since balancing is one of the important thing to consider when skiing. Therefore, weight is important in choosing a size. :thumbsup:



ekb18c said:


> Your weight is an important factor when considering sizes.


----------

